# The phone call



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

'Hello?'

'Hi, honey.

This is Daddy.

Is Mommy near the phone?'

'No, Daddy.

She's upstairs in the bedroom with Uncle Paul.'

After a brief pause,

Daddy says, 'But honey, you don't have an Uncle Paul.'

'Oh, yes I do, and he's upstairs in the room with Mommy, right now.'

Brief Pause.

'Uh, okay then, this is what I want you to do.

Put the phone down on the table, run upstairs,

knock on the bedroom door and shout to Mommy

that Daddy's car just pulled into the driveway.'

'Okay, Daddy, just a minute.'

A few minutes later

The little girl comes back to the phone.

'I did it, Daddy.'

'And what happened, honey?'

'Well, Mommy got all scared, jumped out of bed with no clothes

on and ran around screaming.

Then, she tripped over the rug, hit her head on the dresser

and now she isn't moving at all!'

'Oh, my God! What about your Uncle Paul?'

'He jumped out of the bed with no clothes on, too.

He was all scared and he jumped out of the back window

and into the swimming pool.

But I guess he didn't know that you took out the water

last week to clean it.

He hit the bottom of the pool and I think he's dead.'

Long Pause

Longer Pause

Even Longer Pause

Then Daddy says,

'Swimming pool? ...........

Is this 486-5731?'

No, I think you have the wrong number...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very good Syd :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: defo one of your better ones mate


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hee hee hee :twisted: 
The spacing in between the conversation bits give that important comic timing. Excellent.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

haha, brilliant! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

:lol:


----------

